# Amazing Music!



## Sam (Jul 5, 2010)

Hey guys, I thought I'd start a music thread - just to see what everyone else is into:

First I'll link you to what have to be three of the most beautiful compositions of music ever written! They are both soundtracks to famous films - both of which I would seriously recommend watching: *Platoon* & *Amélie* & *Amélie*. In case you didn't know I'm a *HUGE *film buff, I'll post a list of my favourite films another time, in the mean time please consult my Facebook page!









OK now on to rap, I'm really into artists such as: _Eminem_, _Notorious BIG_, _NAS_ and _Fort Minor_; but I'm pretty sure you've sampled all of them as they're all mainstream! I did however stumble across some extremely talents young rappers who have deliberately decided to refuse the myriad of offers they receive from the industry because their music actually has a message - as opposed to a moron's like Lil' Wayne







- and they prudently realise that having more people invested financially in their music will put them in a situation where they will be perpetually forced to molest their lyrics! They mainly talk about political and social injustices.









_Please note:_ *some of the lyrics, in the links listed below, contain profanities.**
*
Possibly the best example of such an artist is British rapper Kareem Dennis known by his on-stage pseudonym _Lowkey:_
_
_
*Long Live Palestine Part 2*
*Voices of the Voiceless*
*Obama Nation*
*License to Kill**
*
*You Probably Think*
*Alphabet Assassin*

I shall post more, including some more my favourite contemporary mainstream rap, if you wish...









Please link me to some of your favourite music to!


----------



## frosty2 (Aug 23, 2010)

Sam said:


> Hey guys, I thought I'd start a music thread - just to see what everyone else is into:
> 
> First I'll link you to what have to be three of the most beautiful compositions of music ever written! They are both soundtracks to famous films - both of which I would seriously recommend watching: *Platoon* & *Amélie* & *Amélie*. In case you didn't know I'm a *HUGE *film buff, I'll post a list of my favourite films another time, in the mean time please consult my Facebook page!
> 
> ...


That's not music it's leftist proaganda
frosty2


----------



## Sam (Jul 5, 2010)

frosty2 said:


> Hey guys, I thought I'd start a music thread - just to see what everyone else is into:
> 
> First I'll link you to what have to be three of the most beautiful compositions of music ever written! They are both soundtracks to famous films - both of which I would seriously recommend watching: *Platoon* & *Amélie* & *Amélie*. In case you didn't know I'm a *HUGE *film buff, I'll post a list of my favourite films another time, in the mean time please consult my Facebook page!
> 
> ...


That's not music it's leftist proaganda
frosty2
[/quote]








Yes....


----------



## frosty2 (Aug 23, 2010)

Really amazing music: 



frosty2


----------

